# my name is utahgolf and I shoot hens!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

alright, I'm seeing some self righteous hen comments on here, some are tongue in cheek but it's always good to drag this thing through once a year.. when it's a good day I will shoot drakes only, when it's slow I shoot hens. I like the table fair more than the color.. Also ducks pair up right? habitat is the main factor in duck population,, people not shooting/shooting hens has a minimal effect, there is a limit on them for a reason isn't there?? I don't see it effecting the goose population cause last time I checked you can't shoot a drake only limit of geese?? anyways, all the self righteous people on here or any other wildlife board that think they are better hunters or sportsman for not shooting hens can go pound sand!! I kill a ton of ducks each year and bust my butt for them and I quit posting pic's up here for awhile because of how bad this forum has become with a lot of things. anyways, just stirring the pot!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you mean?:

I’m in a bad mood this morning. 
I would like to discuss the pros and cons of harvesting hen ducks.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

must I always put the sarcastic wink face on everything,,, insert wink face after the "go pound sand" comment??  and it's mainly the mods on here driving me crazy :wink:


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hens just happen some times. i'm with utahgolf on this one, and if anyone say's I only shoot drake's they haven't hunted waterfowl in the real world!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> must I always put the sarcastic wink face on everything,,, insert wink face after the "go pound sand" comment??  and it's mainly the mods on here driving me crazy :wink:


1) The debate over the harvest of girly ducks has a history of going poorly on the UWN and the old DWR forums.

2) Don't waste your time trying to drive the *Mods* crazy; we're there already.

Constructive argument please.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a hen or two, but rarely on purpose.

It is legal, it's called game management.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with hens at all except they are not very pretty. I shot 2 limits in 2 days of mallards last week and both limits contained hens(2). I know where some sand is! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

a duck is a duck! and if your in them heavy shoot the drakes. if not, kill what comes in, and take something home for dinner. we all spend alot of money and time going and anyone that sits in the marsh all day and comes home with nothing, just because they were hens has a problem. most people on this site probably dont even let the birds get close enough to identify!!!! that is the main problem with hunters today. if you are going to have decoys, then you should use them!


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

Problems with duck hunting internet pro-staffing:

1) If you have more than 1000 posts, you should get out of the house/office and participate in the process that you express your opinion on.
2) If you choose to post an opinion on a controversial subject, be prepared to take some abuse.
3) If you choose to make a thread about an idea or management thought that might be controversial, don’t get defensive when people give their opinion.
4) If you post pictures repeatedly, you will get some negativity. Comes down to petty jealousy, and the picture poster is more often than not, just bragging his success up.
5) If you post about success in a particular area. Don’t even think about complaining about all the extra hunters in that area the next time you go there.
6) If you think that someone with 1000 plus posts has more credibility than a guy who has three, your head is where it should not be.
7) The guys with tons of posts calling the guys with better things to so besides post all day long “trolls” not so cool!
8) Don’t cry to the moderators every time there is a problem. Try a P.M. first, before you post a negative post about someone.

Love this stuff!

Eddie


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was younger, and then later when I had a house full of kids, we shot our share of hens. 

I just don't need that many ducks anymore, so I 'm a little more selective. It's not a big problem hunting over dekes or jump shooting. Of course, there's species that are tough to differentiate the sex, or early-season ducks that haven't molted yet.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

LETTER-RIP said:


> anyone that sits in the marsh all day and comes home with nothing, just because they were hens has a problem.


i'd say if one wants to sit in the marsh all day and pass on hens he can go right ahead and do so. everyone hunts for different reasons, everyone pulls the trigger on different birds for different reasons. one bird i love to shoot is drake GE's. the bird i least like to pull the trigger on, hen GE's. go figure, its odd but i get no satisfaction out of gunning that brown duck. i like the color in the bag, i like the hunt of gunning drakes. its not about stacks of birds for me... its about the hunt, its about the challenge, its about having a good time. in fact the best hunt of the year this year for myself was not a hunt where i limited, it was far from it. came home with a few birds and smiled the whole way home!

read the info, shooting hens has little to no affect on the population. even delta waterfowl will admit that, they put their foot in their mouths on their selective harvesting strategy once the science started coming in. so if you like to shoot brown, then by all means pull the trigger and have at it! different strokes for different folks right?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cousin eddie said:


> Problems with duck hunting internet pro-staffing:
> 
> 1) If you have more than 1000 posts, you should get out of the house/office and participate in the process that you express your opinion on.
> 2) If you choose to post an opinion on a controversial subject, be prepared to take some abuse.
> ...


Cuz, I don't even know where to start,

so I'll sum it up with your full of S**T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, Cousin Eddy says we should be prepared to take some abuse for our opinions, so here goes:
I've been hunting a lot of years, and I hunt a lot of days during the season. I shoot only drakes, and I back it up each year with a pledge to donate money for any hens accidentally bagged. It's a personal preference. Last year I accidently shot a hen Widgeon and I purposely shot a hen Pintail...it cost me some dinero, but it went to a good cause. This year I have not shot any hens, but if another banded hen Pintail lands in front of me, I'll shoot it (in the air) just to try for the band. That's a weakness of mine I guess. 
It's sad to say this, but I rarely post any pics, because I don't want to get a barrage of negativity by some folks on here, and there are others that feel the same way. Some people are just mean and it takes the fun out of sharing pictures (hens or drakes) with this online community.
R


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> alright, I'm seeing some self righteous hen comments on here, some are tongue in cheek but it's always good to drag this thing through once a year.. when it's a good day I will shoot drakes only, when it's slow I shoot hens. I like the table fair more than the color.. Also ducks pair up right? habitat is the main factor in duck population,, people not shooting/shooting hens has a minimal effect, there is a limit on them for a reason isn't there?? I don't see it effecting the goose population cause last time I checked you can't shoot a drake only limit of geese?? anyways, all the self righteous people on here or any other wildlife board that think they are better hunters or sportsman for not shooting hens can go pound sand!! I kill a ton of ducks each year and bust my butt for them and I quit posting pic's up here for awhile because of how bad this forum has become with a lot of things. anyways, just stirring the pot!


I second this Ill shoot hens drakes it dont matter I ainta trophy hunter and never will be. I shoot meat and there isnt a great big selection of Ducks in this State to be choosy. If you beg to differ I suggest you get out of your shelterd life and move to the central flyway. So yea I shoot and will alywas shoot hens and any other female animal that i can.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hitech2redneck said:


> there isnt a great big selection of Ducks in this State either If you beg to differ I suggest you get out of your shelterd life and move to the central flyway.


i will beg to differ... between the bro and i we shot 12 different species in one day. 8)


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> hitech2redneck said:
> 
> 
> > there isnt a great big selection of Ducks in this State either If you beg to differ I suggest you get out of your shelterd life and move to the central flyway.
> ...


Ok well then let me put it this way there aint a ton of birds here in the sorry state


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

hitech2redneck said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > hitech2redneck said:
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

hitech2redneck said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > hitech2redneck said:
> ...


Are you serious :shock:

How many birds does the great salt lake system support each year. Nesting, brooding, wintering grounds, fuel stop. Wow we ain't some of the other states but we sure do have a lot of birds and as much or more of a variety of birds then most other states.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: my name is utah golf and I shoot hens!!!*



jefre said:


> Well, Cousin Eddy says we should be prepared to take some abuse for our opinions, so here goes:
> I've been hunting a lot of years, and I hunt a lot of days during the season. I shoot only drakes, and I back it up each year with a pledge to donate money for any hens accidentally bagged. It's a personal preference. Last year I accidentally shot a hen Widgeon and I purposely shot a hen Pintail...it cost me some dinero, but it went to a good cause. This year I have not shot any hens, but if another banded hen Pintail lands in front of me, I'll shoot it (in the air) just to try for the band. That's a weakness of mine I guess.
> It's sad to say this, but I rarely post any pics, because I don't want to get a barrage of negativity by some folks on here, and there are others that feel the same way. Some people are just mean and it takes the fun out of sharing pictures (hens or drakes) with this online community.
> R


Nothing better than lowering your elitist views for a piece of metal is there, but its OK that you do it because you will pay for it. I for one don't really care if you shoot a hen, drake or a pat. but don't tell everybody I don't shoot hens except......it makes you sound like a moron.


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

rjefre said:


> Well, Cousin Eddy says we should be prepared to take some abuse for our opinions, so here goes:
> I've been hunting a lot of years, and I hunt a lot of days during the season. I shoot only drakes, and I back it up each year with a pledge to donate money for any hens accidentally bagged. It's a personal preference. Last year I accidently shot a hen Widgeon and I purposely shot a hen Pintail...it cost me some dinero, but it went to a good cause. This year I have not shot any hens, but if another banded hen Pintail lands in front of me, I'll shoot it (in the air) just to try for the band. That's a weakness of mine I guess.
> It's sad to say this, but I rarely post any pics, because I don't want to get a barrage of negativity by some folks on here, and there are others that feel the same way. Some people are just mean and it takes the fun out of sharing pictures (hens or drakes) with this online community.
> R


Where do I even start with this post. Why don't you post some of those world famous hen spoonbill slaughters the elitist air boaters of Utah are famous for? If you had a good shoot, Utah only please weekend trips to Idaho don't count here, you would post it up in a flash. Shut me up please! Lets see these pics from this year in Utah! I think you might want to add up your posts per day as well. :shock:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Utahgolf. There is a limit on them for a reason. Anyone who shoots only drakes should also only shoot ducks that you can shoot a 7 bird limit. I mean if you are saying that it is wrong to shoot hens then why is it ok to shoot canvasback or pintails? Those ducks are having some problems so why not say it is wrong to shoot those? The fact is they have limits which control the number of game that is taken. We might not agree that the feds get it right, but I'd say that overall they do a pretty good job. 
We sportsman need to except that we are all on the same page and see that it is the anti hunting groups and the poachers and other things like lose of habitat that really puts a damper on ggame numbers. 

Drop the judgment on who others choose to hunt and shoot and lets have some good times in the outdoors!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

hitech2redneck said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > hitech2redneck said:
> ...


Wow.....
Sorry but any of you Ut's who think this state doesn't have any ducks or the duck hunt sucks needs a reality check. 
I'm from SE Louisiana, Duck capitol of the USA right?
I know what a lot of ducks looks like and I'll take a Utah duck hunt over a LA duck hunt. You guys up here don't know what you have!! If you don't think this state has great duck hunting then you just don't know how or where to hunt ducks, it is that simple!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

rjefre said:


> Well, Cousin Eddy says we should be prepared to take some abuse for our opinions, so here goes:
> I've been hunting a lot of years, and I hunt a lot of days during the season. I shoot only drakes, and I back it up each year with a pledge to donate money for any hens accidentally bagged. It's a personal preference. Last year I accidently shot a hen Widgeon and I purposely shot a hen Pintail...it cost me some dinero, but it went to a good cause. This year I have not shot any hens, but if another banded hen Pintail lands in front of me, I'll shoot it (in the air) just to try for the band. That's a weakness of mine I guess.
> It's sad to say this, but I rarely post any pics, because I don't want to get a barrage of negativity by some folks on here, and there are others that feel the same way. Some people are just mean and it takes the fun out of sharing pictures (hens or drakes) with this online community.
> R


I think this is what hunting is NOT about. why do you want a band? I never understood it!! I throw them in the garbage after I call them in. 
My trophy is the time I spend in the outdoors with good friends and family.
I could care less about filling up a lanyard with bands, figures though since you only shoot drakes. Like I've said before, drake shooters are just in it for the bragging. Shooting hens is no different than shooting ducks that are going through hard times like Cans.
Hunting for bragging rights I think is what is killing hunting!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> Nothing better than lowering your elitist views for a piece of metal is there, but its OK that you do it because you will pay for it. I for one don't really care if you shoot a hen, drake or a pat. but don't tell everybody I don't shoot hens except......it makes you sound like a moron


I guess being a moron is another one of my weaknesses. Remember what I said about a barrage of negativity? Shooting drakes or hens is a personal choice, just like being civil and polite towards others is.
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> hitech2redneck said:
> 
> 
> > Darin Noorda said:
> ...


I agree with that entire statement.............except everyone knows Arkansas is the "duck capitol of the world"! :mrgreen: :lol:

Most of these complainers need to come on down to 60 day seasons, CROWDED public land, and a very small resident waterfowl population and hunt a year or two then come back out here, they wouldn't be so fast to complain.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't shoot hens on purpose, though do so very occassionally by accident. I recognize that the biological impact of shooting hens is negligible in most cases, but hens are just drab. I prefer the looks of the drakes. Doesn't bother me that people shoot hens. So long as it's legal, it's nobody's business except the guy doing the shooting 

I don't get crazy over bands, either. It's interesting to see when and where a bird was banded, but I don't think of them as trophies. We shot a speck once that was banded in Alaska, which I thought was cool.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

rjefre said:


> jimbo53 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing better than lowering your elitist views for a piece of metal is there, but its OK that you do it because you will pay for it. I for one don't really care if you shoot a hen, drake or a pat. but don't tell everybody I don't shoot hens except......it makes you sound like a moron
> ...


I have to agree with Jeff. Negativity stinks! Most of you think your way, style and what the hunt is for you is what it should be for every one. Some are in it for the bands, some are in it for the commradiry. Some are in it for the sunset/sunrise. Some are in it for getting away from the nagging wife and screaming kids. Some people like only shooting drakes, some only like shooting puddle ducks. Some like only shooting divers and some only shoot geese! Big freaking deal if someone likes to shoot all drakes, or band hunts i could care less because what im in it for is none of your freaking business and if i wanted your negative opinion on it i would tell you your faults with what hunting is to you! As long as we all are doing it within the law who cares whos way is better, funner. I will be honest and target me out if you like im into duck hunting for killing ducks bottom line. I could care less about the conversation, the sunset i am out there to decoy ducks close enough and then i shoot them. Some days its all drakes and sometimes its a few hens and if i get a chance to see a hen or a drake with a band i will kill it. I am out there for me and not you! If you want to shoot 7 hen wood ducks then do it or 7 drakes. At the end of the day it all boils down to if i enjoyed my day and the experience i had out hunting and it doesnt include any of you unless your hunting with me, and then again if you are, you can go by your rules of a successful hunt as long as its legal! 

DiverFreak


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

cousin eddie said:


> Where do I even start with this post. Why don't you post some of those world famous hen spoonbill slaughters the elitist air boaters of Utah are famous for? If you had a good shoot, Utah only please weekend trips to Idaho don't count here, you would post it up in a flash. Shut me up please! Lets see these pics from this year in Utah! I think you might want to add up your posts per day as well. :shock:


what a TROLL... :lol:

looking for an argument aren't ya!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="cousin eddie":3li3agkd]
> Where do I even start with this post. Why don't you post some of those world famous hen spoonbill slaughters the elitist air boaters of Utah are famous for? If you had a good shoot, Utah only please weekend trips to Idaho don't count here, you would post it up in a flash. Shut me up please! Lets see these pics from this year in Utah! I think you might want to add up your posts per day as well. :shock:


what a TROLL... :lol:

looking for an argument aren't ya![/quote:3li3agkd]

Well, he found ME!!!! You'all better keep your waders on; Cuz's sh*t is gettting deeper with his every post!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> I have to agree with Jeff. Negativity stinks! Most of you think your way, style and what the hunt is for you is what it should be for every one. Some are in it for the bands, some are in it for the commradiry. Some are in it for the sunset/sunrise. Some are in it for getting away from the nagging wife and screaming kids. Some people like only shooting drakes, some only like shooting puddle ducks. Some like only shooting divers and some only shoot geese! Big freaking deal if someone likes to shoot all drakes, or band hunts i could care less because what im in it for is none of your freaking business and if i wanted your negative opinion on it i would tell you your faults with what hunting is to you! As long as we all are doing it within the law who cares whos way is better, funner. I will be honest and target me out if you like im into duck hunting for killing ducks bottom line. I could care less about the conversation, the sunset i am out there to decoy ducks close enough and then i shoot them. Some days its all drakes and sometimes its a few hens and if i get a chance to see a hen or a drake with a band i will kill it. I am out there for me and not you! If you want to shoot 7 hen wood ducks then do it or 7 drakes. At the end of the day it all boils down to if i enjoyed my day and the experience i had out hunting and it doesnt include any of you unless your hunting with me, and then again if you are, you can go by your rules of a successful hunt as long as its legal!
> DiverFreak


+1
well said brother!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Darin Noorda said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Jeff. Negativity stinks! Most of you think your way, style and what the hunt is for you is what it should be for every one. Some are in it for the bands, some are in it for the commradiry. Some are in it for the sunset/sunrise. Some are in it for getting away from the nagging wife and screaming kids. Some people like only shooting drakes, some only like shooting puddle ducks. Some like only shooting divers and some only shoot geese! Big freaking deal if someone likes to shoot all drakes, or band hunts i could care less because what im in it for is none of your freaking business and if i wanted your negative opinion on it i would tell you your faults with what hunting is to you! As long as we all are doing it within the law who cares whos way is better, funner. I will be honest and target me out if you like im into duck hunting for killing ducks bottom line. I could care less about the conversation, the sunset i am out there to decoy ducks close enough and then i shoot them. Some days its all drakes and sometimes its a few hens and if i get a chance to see a hen or a drake with a band i will kill it. I am out there for me and not you! If you want to shoot 7 hen wood ducks then do it or 7 drakes. At the end of the day it all boils down to if i enjoyed my day and the experience i had out hunting and it doesnt include any of you unless your hunting with me, and then again if you are, you can go by your rules of a successful hunt as long as its legal!
> ...


I second that!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

diverfreak i added up your posts as well, and you really need to get out and hunt more often!!!! :wink: 
your .01276 posts per minute means that, along with utahgolf, and noorda, and others on here who actually contribute to this forum, you also spend way too much time on the internet...

uhh... ok so that was a lie!

very well said by tony, and many others who hunt for the specific reasons that please them. this whining gets so old :roll:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I enjoy to duck hunt under almost any conditions. I target drakes but will take hens on slow days, and occasionally when I shoot poorly I hit the hens rather than the drakes! Bottom line, if a guy posts up picks, either congratulate him or move on. No need to bag on a guys kills unless they were obviously unethical or illegal. 

A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. All of us are on our own hunting journey and at different levels of success. 

Good luck to each of you on your hunts.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

:V|: :O//: o-|| ........Hey GEE can you pass me somethin cold to drink


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Tweety Bird a hen or a drake?

I'm sorry, too much coffee.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Is Tweety Bird a hen or a drake?
> 
> I'm sorry, too much coffee.


Thats a good question! Dont worry, to much coca-cola on my end as well!

DiverFreak


----------



## gunnrod (Oct 10, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > jimbo53 said:
> ...


+1
well said, I'm all about shooting them in the face


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, what diverfreak said.

Just enjoy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well said there tony. Nice post.


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> cousin eddie":39fa4azp]
> Where do I even start with this post. Why don't you post some of those world famous hen spoonbill slaughters the elitist air boaters of Utah are famous for? If you had a good shoot said:
> 
> 
> > viewtopic.php?f=12&t=19508&p=217040#p217040[/URL] You decide, but I think Darin fits the above description perfectly. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

muledeer#1 said:


> [quote="Darin Noorda":1rvss8j5]
> 
> 
> diverfreak said:
> ...


I second that![/quote:1rvss8j5]
+1 Actually killing birds is probably 3 or 4 on my list, but otherwise I agree 100% with Diverfreak. To each his own as long as it's leagal and ethical. Wyogoob's pic says more about what I hunt for. . . . that and good times with friends and my kids. Bringing birds home does make the day better, but it doesn't make the day period (for me). I can respect those who choose not to shoot hens for doing what they think is right for the good of the birds and the sport we all love, but I also see nothing wrong at all with shooting hens if you choose to. A big part of the blessing of freedom is living our lives the way we want to (within the bounds of the law and hopefully some ethical code). That applies to hunting and any other aspect of life IMHO and we ought not to get all judmental about those who choose differently than we do. Live and let live or hunt and let hunt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JD_ said:


> .....................................I can respect those who choose not to shoot hens for doing what they think is right for the good of the birds and the sport we all love, but I also see nothing wrong at all with shooting hens if you choose to. A big part of the blessing of freedom is living our lives the way we want to (within the bounds of the law and hopefully some ethical code). That applies to hunting and any other aspect of life IMHO and we ought not to get all judmental about those who choose differently than we do. Live and let live or hunt and let hunt.


JD_, you are wise beyond your years........ah how old are you?

......respect...... What an unfamiliar word on this post. Good on you.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> I don't shoot hens on purpose, though do so very occassionally by accident. I recognize that the biological impact of shooting hens is negligible in most cases, but hens are just drab. I prefer the looks of the drakes. Doesn't bother me that people shoot hens. So long as it's legal, it's nobody's business except the guy doing the shooting
> 
> I don't get crazy over bands, either. It's interesting to see when and where a bird was banded, but I don't think of them as trophies. We shot a speck once that was banded in Alaska, which I thought was cool.


you are my kinda guy! Nothing wrong with shooting only drakes. If a flock is coming in I'm shooting the drakes also. I don't do it to brag or to be a better sportsman, I do it cause they are prettier. If a wood duck and a gaddy decoy, I'm shooting the wood duck!!
I agree with you about the bands also, I really enjoy the research part of it but showing off all my bands on my call string is a little to braggy for me.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread makes me want to go out once more this year and take a limit of hens. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> This thread makes me want to go out once more this year and take a limit of hens. 8)


I don't know about this year. But next year I will give it hell. People that have hunted with me knows I can find a hen in a flock of mallards,pintails,wigeons,green wing teal. :mrgreen: They all taste the same.O yea this year goal was to shoot a couple drake pinners and I did.I was happy that I did not kill a hen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> :V|: :O//: o-|| ........Hey GEE can you pass me somethin cold to drink


How bout some hot coacoa?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Fowl habits":2awdhjx5]:V|: :O//: o-|| ........Hey GEE can you pass me somethin cold to drink


How bout some hot coacoa? [/quote:2awdhjx5]

Better beer,crown?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> [quote="LETTER-RIP":2m2m7xse] anyone that sits in the marsh all day and comes home with nothing, just because they were hens has a problem.


i'd say if one wants to sit in the marsh all day and pass on hens he can go right ahead and do so. everyone hunts for different reasons, everyone pulls the trigger on different birds for different reasons. one bird i love to shoot is drake GE's. the bird i least like to pull the trigger on, hen GE's. go figure, its odd but i get no satisfaction out of gunning that brown duck. i like the color in the bag, i like the hunt of gunning drakes. its not about stacks of birds for me... its about the hunt, its about the challenge, its about having a good time. in fact the best hunt of the year this year for myself was not a hunt where i limited, it was far from it. came home with a few birds and smiled the whole way home!

read the info, shooting hens has little to no affect on the population. even delta waterfowl will admit that, they put their foot in their mouths on their selective harvesting strategy once the science started coming in. so if you like to shoot brown, then by all means pull the trigger and have at it! different strokes for different folks right?[/quote:2m2m7xse]
darin, you are absolutly right. i should not say they have a problem. people who talk down to others for harvesting hens have a problem. my post was a little harsh and off subject. i myself am picky when it comes to big game. i guess some people are like that with waterfow. to everyone there own.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

i personly think hens look great i love my mount with my hen it makes the drake pop even more just my take, you can see why i dont post much on here to much judging taking place and not enough respect


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Duckking88 said:


> i personly think hens look great i love my mount with my hen it makes the drake pop even more just my take, you can see why i dont post much on here to much judging taking place and not enough respect


i think i've seen that picture before... welcome back for a second or two! love the double mounted birds!!! true about the respect and judging!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

LETTER-RIP said:


> darin, you are absolutly right. i should not say they have a problem. people who talk down to others for harvesting hens have a problem. my post was a little harsh and off subject. i myself am picky when it comes to big game. i guess some people are like that with waterfow. to everyone there own.


ahh i knew what you saying. i didnt mean to single you out. so if i did i do apologize. we are all a little picky in one way or another.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot hens because...I'm such a **** terrible shot, I have to shoot anything that flys over that is a duck...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckking88 said:


> i personly think hens look great i love my mount with my hen it makes the drake pop even more just my take, you can see why i dont post much on here to much judging taking place and not enough respect


Thats a **** fine mount.... I think they're both very pretty birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckking88 said:


> i personly think hens look great i love my mount with my hen it makes the drake pop even more just my take, you can see why i dont post much on here to much judging taking place and not enough respect


I agree


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice mount you have there. Did you shoot that bear with her blouse on, or did the taxidermist add those for effect?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Myself and a friend got out tonight for a jump shoot/decoy session and killed 10 drakes and 3 hens. I could have shot a 4th hen but chose not to to try for another drake. I should have shot her because that was our last chance at a bird before closing. 8) 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Nice mount you have there. Did you shoot that bear with her blouse on, or did the taxidermist add those for effect?


Yep I shot her to. :lol: No I did not shoot her.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I mostly try to shoot at just the drakes, but I'll be the first to admit, there are times that the flock comes over and you shoot the wrong one. Or more than one falls. And there are some species that I don't get that choosie about. Like teal for instance. I'll shoot any old teal that comes over. What can I say, i don't eat the feathers, so I don't care what color they are.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

It's funny, you can take a year or two off from these forums and the same stupid stuff is argued about when you get back. It's nice to know stupid stuff rarely changes.


----------

